# Arriving next week



## Quebecois (Dec 16, 2013)

And I don't know anyone, what is there to do after work or on week-ends?


----------



## reign1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you. I've been searching online for fun stuff to do. I found a few clubs and an island that has parties. I may check those out and the upcoming F1 race

Marcus


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Check meetup.com - lots of clubs, societies and things to join, from stargazing to dunebashing, there are many sports clubs, hiking/walking groups, book clubs, after work drinks groups, even a pub quiz group


----------

